# How Could You



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

*Thought I would post this for the Andy's and the Melinda's of the world.*


How Could You:
by Jim Wills 2001​ 


When I was a puppy, I entertained you with my antics and made you laugh. You called me your child, and despite a number of chewed shoes and a couple of murdered throw pillows, I became your best friend. Whenever I was "bad," you'd shake your finger at me and ask "How could you?" -- but then you'd relent, and roll me over for a bellyrub.​ 
My housebreaking took a little longer than expected, because you were terribly busy, but we worked on that together. I remember those nights of nuzzling you in bed and listening to your confidences and secret dreams, and I believed that life could not be any more perfect. We went for long walks and runs in the park, car rides, stops for ice cream (I only got the cone because "ice cream is bad for dogs," you said), and I took long naps in the sun waiting for you to come home at the end of the day.​ 
Gradually, you began spending more time at work and on your career, and more time searching for a human mate. I waited for you patiently, comforted you through heartbreaks and disappointments, never chided you about bad decisions, and romped with glee at your homecomings, and when you fell in love. She, now your wife, is not a "dog person" -- still I welcomed her into our home, tried to show her affection, and obeyed her. I was happy because you were happy.​ 
Then the human babies came along and I shared your excitement. I was fascinated by their pinkness, how they smelled, and I wanted to mother them, too. Only she and you worried that I might hurt them, and I spent most of my time banished to another room, or to a dog crate. Oh, how I wanted to love them, but I became a "prisoner of love."​ 
As they began to grow, I became their friend. They clung to my fur and pulled themselves up on wobbly legs, poked fingers in my eyes, investigated my ears, and gave me kisses on my nose. I loved everything about them and their touch -- because your touch was now so infrequent -- and I would have defended them with my life if need be. I would sneak into their beds and listen to their worries and secret dreams, and together we waited for the sound of your car in the driveway.​ 
There had been a time, when others asked you if you had a dog, that you produced a photo of me from your wallet and told them stories about me. These past few years, you just answered "yes" and changed the subject. I had gone from being "your dog" to "just a dog," and you resented every expenditure on my behalf.​ 
Now, you have a new career opportunity in another city, and you and they will be moving to an apartment that does not allow pets. You've made the right decision for your "family," but there was a time when I was your only family. I was excited about the car ride until we arrived at the animal shelter. It smelled of dogs and cats, of fear, of hopelessness.​ 
You filled out the paperwork and said "I know you will find a good home for her." They shrugged and gave you a pained look. They understand the realities facing a middle-aged dog, even one with "papers."​ 
You had to pry your son's fingers loose from my collar as he screamed "No, Daddy! Please don't let them take my dog!" And I worried for him, and what lessons you had just taught him about friendship and loyalty, about love and responsibility, and about respect for all life. You gave me a good-bye pat on the head, avoided my eyes, and politely refused to take my collar and leash with you. You had a deadline to meet and now I have one, too.​ 
After you left, the two nice ladies said you probably knew about your upcoming move months ago and made no attempt to find me another good home.​ 
They shook their heads and asked "How could you?"​ 
They are as attentive to us here in the shelter as their busy schedules allow. They feed us, of course, but I lost my appetite days ago. At first,whenever anyone passed my pen, I rushed to the front, hoping it was you that you had changed your mind -- that this was all a bad dream ... or I hoped it would at least be someone who cared, anyone who might save me. When I realized I could not compete with the frolicking for attention of happy puppies, oblivious to their own fate, I retreated to a far corner and waited.​ 
I heard her footsteps as she came for me at the end of the day, and I padded along the aisle after her to a separate room. A blissfully quiet room. She placed me on the table and rubbed my ears, and told me not to worry. My heart pounded in anticipation of what was to come, but there was also a sense of relief. The prisoner of love had run out of days. As is my nature, I was more concerned about her.​ 
The burden which she bears weighs heavily on her, and I know that, the same way I knew your every mood. She gently placed a tourniquet around my foreleg as a tear ran down her cheek. I licked her hand in the same way I used to comfort you so many years ago. She expertly slid the hypodermic needle into my vein. As I felt the sting and the cool liquid coursing through my body, I lay down sleepily, looked into her kind eyes and murmured "How could you?"​ 
Perhaps because she understood my dogspeak, she said "I'm so sorry." She hugged me, and hurriedly explained it was her job to make sure I went to a better place, where I wouldn't be ignored or abused or abandoned, or have to fend for myself -- a place of love and light so very different from this earthly place. And with my last bit of energy, I tried to convey to her with a thump of my tail that my "How could you?" was not directed at her.​ 
It was you, My Beloved Master, I was thinking of. I will think of you and wait for you forever. May everyone in your life continue to show you so much loyalty.​


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

That is soooooooooo sad ..... Im going to give my Rottie (Bella) a massive hug when I get in .......

Steve


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

It is so sad , but so true.


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

How sad is that?!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

That story makes me cry no matter how often I read it...


----------



## LisaD (Jun 1, 2008)

That story made me cry!!! Just given Stormy a hug, this time he's allowed on the sofa :whistling2:
Lis


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

andys and melindas, wow how personal. 

my kittens mated big deal so what


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Makes me fill up every time, but oh so true


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Andy b 1 said:


> andys and melindas, wow how personal.
> 
> my kittens mated big deal so what


God no, nothing personal. I mean I couldnt give a :censor: about you, it is about the animals if you READ the story. 

...Just thought it might help you understand why people are upset by irresponsible breeders/owners.

Silly me :roll:


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

I just forwarded it to the dog owners in my office, they are now all crying ....

We even have a dog here in the office who is here all day with us , Percy the PUG, he is fun !

Steve


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

aww bless fangsy. it is so sad cus its like a sad film thats based on a true story. because it is true and it does actually happen its a real heartbreaker. and it just reflects a dog's loyalty so well


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm sitting in the office crying - thank god everyone else has gone home! What an emotional piece of writing  So sad!


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

That made me cry. It is so true and sad and as Pouchie said a real heartbreaker as it does actually happen. I have never read it before so am about to send it to my contacts. I shall warn them to have a tissue to hand.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

That's so sad


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i actually cried, tahts so wful.. and whats worse is it does happen


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

wish id never read that now caz, cheers, im on the atkins n now all i wanna do is comfort myself with ice cream cos im so upset by it :lol2:


----------



## Bailey_Dragon (Apr 6, 2008)

That is so sad, I can't even type properly as I can't see because of the tears. I'm going to give my dog a great big hug now


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

god that is heartbrecking it made me cry.xxx


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

made my cry too - did you have to post that!! Its so awful - reality hurts


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

no I have read it before and just read it again always brings a tear to my eye


----------



## Carol (Aug 2, 2007)

That made me cry so sad.
That will not happen to any of my pets.


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

thats very sad, i gave Rasper a big hug after reading that and a good boy biscuit


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

so glad we got my dog from the rescue, and that the rescue actually picked him up from the pound, as he was going to be put down a half hour after they got there. and hes such a loving dog :flrt:


----------



## loobylou (Nov 18, 2007)

Thats so sad. Ive always said I'd like to take on a older rescue dog next time round and thats just confirmed it for me.


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Really heartbreaking - I could never put an animal through that


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Upsetting each and everytime I read it :whip:


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

It made me cry too!

I think all our dogs have been rescues, too many poor things needing homes


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

that is so sad 
im crying my eyes out now


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

Crying my eyes out too but I'm very glad you posted it. The disposable attitude of a few people on here to their animals really disgusts me tbh.

That puts into words perfectly why when we get our dog it will be a rehome, and not a puppy.


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

So sad coz we all know it happens, very rarely i cry but that did it just got v strange looks from my daughter!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

so , so sad yet its the people that care it saddens , not the people that it relates too the ones that dont give a :censor:


----------



## sea_beaver (Jul 17, 2007)

aww ok so now im crying.. libby is laying on my lap now as i read that and i jjus held on so tight.. that poor dog.. and other dogs that it actually happens to 
i could never hurt my baby or leave her behind.. i never have.. she is my princess and i treat her so..
such a sad sad story  
thankyou for sharing  
Paul


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

awww  i would never do that to any of my pets!!!! they are like children to me. but there are so many people out there who do do it. starbar was from the rescue, he was found in ireland, in a drainage pipe in the river, if it had rained he would have drowned. he was in a right state when he got to the rescue place, they had to cut off all his long hair as it was so matted and full of dreadlocks and fleas. when i took him on, i knew he was a poorly old boy, they guessed he was about 10 yrs old. i took him to my vet and he turned out to have a bad heart, really bad dermatitis an half of his body, and a few other things, meaning that he needed constant meds, special creams and extra care and attention to give him the best possible end of his life. sadly he was with us for less than a year but we loved him so much, he was a very very special lad and we really miss him, no matter about the expense and constant worry. RIP star.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

animal addict said:


> made my cry too - did you have to post that!! Its so awful - reality hurts


Very sad to read and sadly very true and yes that's the whole point isn't it? Reality hurts and as much as this is a story, it's based on truth, there are thousands and thousands of true stories like this one.


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

So sad but so true,Where i keep my horse they have the council stray kennels , the numbers of dogs just picked up off the streets is phenominal, there was a time when the majority would be destroyed if not reclaimed or rehomed that dosnt happen now thankfully.People actually take their own doags and pretend that they have found them, some of them very expensive pegegree dogs with either physical problems or mental problems, and also people tie their dogs to the fence during the night and just leave them for the saff to find in the morning, i really think that some people should go through an intellegence test before being allowed a dog. And as has happened to me in the past circumstances do change and its impossible to keep the dog and no matter how long you advertise it free to good home no one wants it and you cant keep it because you HAVE to move and the dog CANNOT go with you, What are you expected to do ? at least the guy in the story took the dog to a rescue and didnt just chuck it out onto the streets.....And my own dog i had to rehome , i found him a very good home through a forum i used to use and still hear from his new owners. What really pees me off is the owners that buy a puppy then rehome the old dog or sling it out onto the streets , the kennels we go to gets loads of older dogs in....


----------



## Elaine R (Feb 2, 2008)

That makes me cry no matter how often I read it. I always hope that stories like these will make at least one person stop and think of the consequenses.

Here is another similar one for you all but is about abandonment.


*I Found Your Dog Today...*
(author unknown)​ 
I found your dog today. No, he has not been adopted by anyone.
Most of us who live out here own as many dogs as we want,
those who do not own dogs do so because they choose not to.
I know you hoped he would find a good home when you left him out here,
but he did not. When I first saw him he was miles from the nearest house
and he was alone, thirsty, thin and limping from a burr in his paw.

How I wish I could have been you as I stood before him. To see his tail
wag and his eyes brighten as he bounded into your arms, knowing you
would find him, knowing you had not forgotten him. To see the
forgiveness in his eyes for the suffering and pain he had known in his
never-ending quest to find you...but I was not you. And despite all my
persuasion, his eyes see a stranger. He did not trust. He would not
come.

He turned and continued his journey; one he was sure would bring him to
you. He does not understand you are not looking for him. He only knows
you are not there, he only knows he must find you. This is more
important than food or water or the stranger who can give him these things.

Persuasion and pursuit seemed futile; I did not even know his name. I
drove home, filled a bucket with water and a bowl with food and returned
to where we had met. I could see no sign of him, but I left my offering
under the tree where he had sought shelter from the sun and a chance to
rest. You see, he is not of the desert. When you domesticated him, you
took away any instinct of survival out here. His purpose demands that he
travel during the day. He doesn't know that the sun and heat will claim
his life. He only knows that he has to find you.

I waited hoping he would return to the tree; hoping my gift would build
an element of trust so I might bring him home, remove the burr from his
paw, give him a cool place to lie and help him understand that the part
of his life with you is now over. He did not return that morning and at
dusk the water and food were still there untouched. And I worried. You must
understand that many people would not attempt to help your dog.
Some would run him off, others would call the county and
the fate you thought you saved him from would be preempted
by his suffering for days without food or water.

I returned again before dark. I did not see him. I went again early the
next morning only to find the food and water still untouched. If only
you were here to call his name. Your voice is so familiar to him. I
began pursuit in the direction he had taken yesterday, doubt
overshadowing my hope of finding him. His search for you was desperate,
it could take him many miles in 24 hours.

It is hours later and a good distance from where we first met, but I
have found your dog. His thirst has stopped, it is no longer a torment
to him. His hunger has disappeared, he no longer aches. The burrs in his
paws bother him no more. Your dog has been set free from his burdens,
you see, your dog has died.

I kneel next to him and I curse you for not being here yesterday so I
could see the glow, if just for a moment, in those now vacant eyes. I pray that his journey has taken him to that place I think you hoped he would find. If only you knew what he went through to reach it...and I agonize, for I know, that were he to awaken at this moment, and (if) I were to be you, his eyes would sparkle with recognition and his tail would wag with forgiveness


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

This is so sad, I had to go give my two dogs a big cuddle and a nice long stroke.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

This one is so sad but true too, god im making myself cry now
* Baggage" *
Now that I'm home, bathed, settled and fed, 
All nicely tucked into my warm new bed. 
I would like to open my baggage 
Lest I forget, 
There is so much to carry - 
So much to regret. 
Hmm.. Yes there it is, right on the top- 
Let's unpack Loneliness, Heartache and Loss, 
And there by my leash hides Fear and Shame. 
As I look on these things I tried so hard to leave- 
I still have to unpack my baggage called Pain. 
I loved them, the others, the ones who left me, 
But I wasn't good enough - for they didn't want me. 
Will you add to my baggage? 
Will you help me unpack? 
Or will you just look at my things 
And take me right back? 
Do you have the time to help me unpack? 
To put away my baggage, 
To never re-pack? 
I pray that you do - I'm so tired you see, 
But I do come with baggage - 
Will you still want me? ​ 
Author: Evelyn Colbath ​


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm going to have to stop reading this thread!!! hubby thinks I'm losing it breaking into tears by staring at a computer!!


----------



## karibum (Aug 28, 2008)

I've only read the first one and it's made me cry and feel really upset, so I'll save the others for later because I've got to go out this afternoon and don't want to be all blotchy!

It's actually put me in a real downer


----------



## Loops (Feb 15, 2008)

just reading it god how sad giving all my 3 little ones a big hug and kisses all on my knee lisaxx


----------



## GlitterBug (Mar 31, 2008)

I remember reading this a few years ago on a pet website, virtual pets.


It's sad and I used to cry buckets so I stopped reading it.


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

We took on an older rescue dog. He was a lovely black lab and was in a terrible state in the kennels. He didn't know why he was there and howled constantly, he wouldn't eat and didn't sleep. It took us a few days before he would let us touch him but he was a lovely dog. He had a good year with us before he died.

Our rottie was a rescue too, she was taken to a vet to be put down and the vet brought her to the rescue because there was absolutely nothing wrong with her.

If we ever get another dog it'll be a rescue.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

If you look at this, its just one lot of dogs in one pound.

K9 Search UK | Local Resource for Missing and Found Dogs

Although it says the dogs are in no immediate danger, they are now as the pound is full. All of those dogs are now at risk of destruction within days.

All of those dogs had a home, someone cared once, someone bred them. Only to be thrown out when there no longer wanted or needed.

Unless something is done dogs like this will continue to die, everyday.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

marthaMoo isnt it disgusting how many of those dogs are Staffy or Staffy crosses. All our local rescues are full of them too. The breeders of these dogs should be made to take responsibility, that way less would be available in this throwaway society:devil:


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

i look on my local councils dog kennels site and its all staffy crosses or pregnant staffys crosses, really sad


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Anyone else notice the Rottie cross with the white chest, he looks very similar to Melindas Milo, maybe the pound think hes a cross coz of the white(I know its not Melindas dog)


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

oh it's so sad!!! i think all of those dogs look lovely, why do people get rid of staffies all the time? is it cos they are over bred? :censor:


----------



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

I dont understand why so many staffies are in rescue?! Ive not had mine long but he is the most amazing dog, brilliant with my 3 kids, its so so sad


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Anyone else notice the Rottie cross with the white chest, he looks very similar to Melindas Milo, maybe the pound think hes a cross coz of the white(I know its not Melindas dog)


No However Milo is still up for sale even though Melinda claims he is not :whistling2:


----------



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

What on here or somewhere else?


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Jayne2269 said:


> What on here or somewhere else?


elsewhere, under a different name but its him ive had pics by text


----------



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

shocking


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

are you REALLY suprised...........come on lets be honest people

think about it


----------



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

Well no I guess not!


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Jayne2269 said:


> shocking


Yep :whistling2: I feel so sorry for the dog, being pushed from pillar to post, poor boy


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

One of the many serial dog sellers me thinks:whip: Do these people not bond with their dogs. I just couldnt do it as they are so loyal and trusting


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

When he was a puppy he was for sale and Emmaj wanted him. Wouldnt his life have been so different if Em had taken him.Instead of a Forever home hes on the merry go round of heartbreak:devil:


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

look at your dog

then imagine his/hers face when you hand him over to a stranger then you walk away....for ever

i couldn't do it, no matter what the circumstances are, 

the best one is, "new baby forces sale"

simple answer, :censor: the girl off and walk away from the relationship, and you and your dog move out. or sell the baby on ebay as the dog came first.


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> When he was a puppy he was for sale and Emmaj wanted him. Wouldnt his life have been so different if Em had taken him.Instead of a Forever home hes on the merry go round of heartbreak:devil:


Poor lad would have been so loved if Emma had had him, I just hope someone takes him and gives him a forever home! I'd take him if I could have got to him but theres no way id be able to pay for him :devil:


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

RasperAndy said:


> look at your dog
> 
> then imagine his/hers face when you hand him over to a stranger then you walk away....for ever
> 
> ...


I Had a baby, never got rid of my Staffy! in fact we went out and brought a Rottie pup... how mad am I lmao :flrt: Wouldnt be without my girls!


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

FoxyMumma said:


> I Had a baby, never got rid of my Staffy! in fact we went out and brought a Rottie pup... how mad am I lmao :flrt: Wouldnt be without my girls!


but its amazing how many people sell dogs because she pissed on a stick and it said pregnant.

so what, your having a baby, not moving to the moon, 

well done mate, i like your style :no1:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

When I was pregnant with my first 22 years ago I made OH buy me a Rottie pup:flrt: I also had 10 cats. Now have 11 dogs and nearly 16 cats.Couldnt bring myself to part with any of em for any reason. People ring the Sanctuary and say Will you take my cat as Im pregnant.We are like anddd.......Stupid people think you cant have any pets and be pregnant too


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

RasperAndy said:


> but its amazing how many people sell dogs because she pissed on a stick and it said pregnant.
> 
> so what, your having a baby, not moving to the moon,
> 
> well done mate, i like your style :no1:


Some people look on dogs as a time consuming monster that will eat their children, My dogs are my family, They are my children not just an aquisition (sp)


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> When I was pregnant with my first 22 years ago I made OH buy me a Rottie pup:flrt: I also had 10 cats. Now have 11 dogs and nearly 16 cats.Couldnt bring myself to part with any of em for any reason. People ring the Sanctuary and say Will you take my cat as Im pregnant.We are like anddd.......Stupid people think you cant have any pets and be pregnant too


My midwife told me I should sell all my pets when I became pregnant because they aparently pass on diseases, some people are so misinformed :devil::bash: Im happy to say I changed me midwife instead :2thumb:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

when i was pregnant we had custard and wiz, wiz's daughter, a rescue GSD / rottie cross and el's dad brough me a semi ferral kitten to look after.......and i was staying in a caravan at the time! we all ate and it was great!


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> when i was pregnant we had custard and wiz, wiz's daughter, a rescue GSD / rottie cross and el's dad brough me a semi ferral kitten to look after.......and i was staying in a caravan at the time! we all ate and it was great!


No need for heating in your caravan then with so many mobile radiators to cuddle up with :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

One of those things I can't wait for when I'm pregnant... The midwife telling me I have to get rid of my critters... The cats will suffocate the baby, ya know.


----------



## Shelley66 (Feb 19, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> *Thought I would post this for the Andy's and the Melinda's of the world.*


Oh that line made me laugh. I know sometimes people need to rehome animals and it is a genuine reason, but I think too many people think of them as disposable these days. And I think certain people who continuously have and then rehome animals (especially dogs) should actually be banned from reading the all adverts on here, so that they can't ruin anymore dogs lives.... Not to mention the cats, birds and whatever else they have had in the past.

Too many people breed animals and then don't care where they go or what happens to them. And too many people buy them not intending of having them for life. They don't take responsiblity for anything, animals or children.

I had a German Shepherd when I was expecting my first child.... And my 2nd and 3rd, I grew up with them so I have always had them. I was another one told by everyone that the dog would have to go as it was bound to kill the baby, over my dead body was the reply!! Jade and my daughter adored each other.... What a beautiful bond they had. Jade may be long gone, but my daughter is now 20 and intends to have a German Shepherd once she and her fiance have a house.


----------

